# mack snow tremper (tremper snow)



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

how do you "make" these, seen them on the web the other day and wondering how they are made.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Take one Tremper albino. Breed it to a Mack Snow.

Breed one of the resulting Mack Snow het Albinos to another Tremper Albino.

Voila, Tremper Albino Snows (and normals, and albinos, and mack snows)


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

thank you : victory:


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

how much do they usually cost if i was going to buy one?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I've seen than for £60 - £200 this year.
(£60 being a bit of a bargain)


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

I paid £200 for a mack bell and £150 for a mack tremper, both Females

mack bell to be mated with my bell egima

and the mack tremper het b with probibly a mack snow


whatch out for my hatchlings:whistling2:


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

i could possibly produce my own. i have two trempers, male ready to breed this coming season at the beginnig and female a bit later in the year. i also got a mack snow thats ready to breed in 3 months. just whether i can get the money to house/feed another leo lol. hopefully i can because i think mack trempers have b-e-a-utiful colours.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

You`ve just gotta decide whether you are in it for the long haul (in 2 years) or want instant results! Half the fun is producing your own but can you wait that long haha?!


----------



## *Kirsty* (Feb 18, 2007)

I may have some next year all going well :whistling2:


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

funky1 said:


> You`ve just gotta decide whether you are in it for the long haul (in 2 years) or want instant results! Half the fun is producing your own but can you wait that long haha?!


ye lol my OH mum will have a male/female leo off me anytime lol she has wanted one for ages (even though she affraid to hold them:whip lol obviously i would see it everyother day and check on (him preferably), and im not to bothered about the groosom 2 year haul lol i bet in the end it'll be worth it: victory:


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

i've got a 25% chance of producing these this comming season, so i'f you're interested keep an eye out on my website.


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

i have decided to go through the 2 year haul lol


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

Jon2ooo8 said:


> i have decided to go through the 2 year haul lol


have fun, and good luck, i'm lucky, i've already got a mack snow het tremper, and a tremper.


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

:lol2: well i have to wait a year to produce a mack snow het tremper. gonna make it a male though lol so then i can breed witha tremper female and the mack snow female:2thumb:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jon2ooo8 said:


> :lol2: well i have to wait a year to produce a mack snow het tremper. gonna make it a male though lol so then i can breed witha tremper female and the mack snow female:2thumb:



I hope you not trying to take the mickey out of me with that comment :lol2:


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

NO lol y would i do that:whistling2: honestly though im going to produce a male mack het for tremper to use to produce mack trempers (mack snow albinos) and mack with my female mack snow


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Good luck with it all - should be an interesting and rewarding project!


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

thank you very much: victory:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah good luck! Keep us all informed! Make sure you put pics on! You never Know If you have several males! I could make a long journey and have one off of you! :2thumb:


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

lol all the way to sunny wales:whistling2: :lol2: will keep informed next season how everything goes: victory: hoping it goes well:2thumb:


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

kirsten said:


> have fun, and good luck, i'm lucky, i've already got a mack snow het tremper, and a tremper.


lucky you!! i got my mack het tremper females, and when i bought my tremper 'male' earlier this year ready to breed next season i was assured he was male. but a few months on im till seeing no signs of it... oh dear! 

looks like i need to invest in a male adult tremper albino!!!! cant find one tho lol!!!


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

lol unlucky


----------

